# Cng Tanks



## bbwklm (Jan 7, 2006)

Does Any one who has converted their cng stoves to propane have any cng tanks they would like to sell? I just bought A morgan 41 classic with cng stove and i could use another tank or else I will have to change over to propane. I can pick up anywhere in Florida


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

i thought they where just scuba tanks with a different valve? scuba tanks on florida should be easy to find.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

You might find the cng tank you do have difficult to refill.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

You generally don't refill CNG tanks, you exchange them for full ones.

In Florida, you can supposedly exchange your CNG tanks at the following locations:

# Clearwater - Ross Yacht Service. (727) 588-9084
# Fort Pierce - Fort Pierce Utilities. (772) 466-1600 ext 6984
# Miami - United Marine Inc. (305) 545-8445
# St. Petersburg - MotorFuelers (813) 917-6179
# Tampa - Peoples Gas (813) 917-6179

this from: CorpBrothers.com: CNG Exchange Dealers Nationwide:

I use CNG on my boat and have collected several spare cylinders from others who converted to propane. I would be happy to give you one, but I am in NH/ME.


----------



## degreeoff (Oct 25, 2009)

Not to hijack but if you would be willing to let me figure out shipping I would take one!

Josh the SECOND in line.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Usually you'd get the tank from a CNG supplier, because they "rent" the tanks to you. This is to prevent explosions and problems with individual owners not getting their tanks regularly pressure tested and inspected internally. The CNG companies do this (same as SCUBA) and in theory because only the refillers own the tanks, there's less chance of Bar-be-que Joe trying to save fifty bucks and skipping the inspections every couple of years.

With no exchange tank, you'd pay more to "buy" the spare. If you can buy one outright from someone--check the inspection dates stamped into the tank. If it needs hydro, that may cost you another $50. And has to be repeated, usually every 5th(?) year. (Plus annual visual inspection?)


----------



## bbwklm (Jan 7, 2006)

*CNG tank for sale*

A company named wise gas can exchange tanks for me I just need to find someone who has converted from cng to propane who might have old tanks for sale,
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## dnordic (Dec 2, 2010)

*CNG Tanks Available*

I recently purchased a 43 Morgan and do not want the CNG tanks. Am willing to sell for anyone who wants to pick up in Florida.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

I have CNG on my boat and added a second tank after running out on a cruise and finding the cruising guide was out of date on where I could get an exchange. Despite the inconvenience, I would not switch to propane, which is heavier than air and can settle in your bilge if you have a leak inside the boat. I may eat my words if ever I go on an extended cruise where I can't get CNG!

I picked up my second tank at a used gear chandlery in Newport, RI about a dozen years ago and it came with a cradle for mounting. This place had 2 tank sizes. the more popular size is the same size as an 80 cu ft scuba tank. the other tank size wouldn't fit in my locker and would have been a problem with the exchange locally. I'd make sure of the size before you picked up another tank.

BTW, the advantage of an exchange is that the CNG supplier handles the tank certification, so your exchange fee includes more than the gas. I would be leary of converting a scuba tank unless you know what you are doing. If you have your tank refilled (which I did in '96 at Fort Pierce) you can bet your tank will be checked by a legitimate supplier or they won't fill it. If you need good advice on CNG, I'd check with Corp Brothers in Providence, RI. I had them provide me with a new regulator several years ago. They aren't cheap, but they know what they are doing.


----------



## delan (May 2, 2009)

I just had mine filled I'm in Miami, and recently called wise gas.
They referred me to a guy, unfortunately didn't write down his name, but he works in Miami. I met him and he filled and checked it. 
954-605-6846 is his number.
I found that every other source listed on the internet was for private fleet use only, and would not refill my tank.
Last year in the Bahamas, we discovered that there's no-one at all that will refill them there.
now I keep a propane grill and portable electric cook top as backup.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

CNG is very rare if available at all outside the US and Canada. The rest of the world uses propane, or butane in some locales.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that butane and propane can be used in the same equipment with little trouble. CNG equipment can not use either butane or propane.


mitiempo said:


> CNG is very rare if available at all outside the US and Canada. The rest of the world uses propane, or butane in some locales.


----------

